# Olympics TV Ratings Plummet



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2021)

I watched a sports show this morning where the panel discussed the ratings being down 30-50%. Myself I am watching very little of them.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2021)

I am watching some and enjoying them.  There is a lot I am not interested in but I love the gymnastics and the skate boarding.  So I pick and choose during the day!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2021)

I haven't watched any of it other than a few snippets on the news.


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 28, 2021)

There are a few sports that I enjoy watching the USA teams compete.  I've been recording those I want to see and keeping up with the others via the news media.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 28, 2021)

I sometimes enjoy the Olympics, but I have never cared for NBC Sports coverage. Too much rah-rah and overuse of "color" analysts - these people hardly ever shut up. 

I also really dislike trying to force people to pay for their Peacock service in order to see some of the most popular events live, rather than in taped prime-time broadcast. I get that the 16-hr time difference makes it difficult, but trying to find which of the 5 stations is broadcasting what events each day, is frankly a hassle.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 31, 2021)

Ratings may be dropping because millions of people have dropped cable tv and are now watching online.  Just like me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2021)

No idea what the ratings are like in Britain where the BBC no longer hold the primary rates and people have complained as they can no longer choose what to watch( the Olympics is an event that has to be shown live on free to air TV as decided by Parliament).The BBC can only show two events at any given time.Previously extra channels and the iPlayer gave people freedom to select what they wanted.
The Primary rights are held by Discovery who have added 7 channels to their usual Eurosport TV  offering (subscription needed)and are broadcasting every event live and ad free(and on demand afterwards)on Eurosport Player and Discovery+.
Well worth the £39.99 a year i pay for Eurosport Player.I’ve watched a lot of stuff there.Will be interesting to see what their ratings are like.
Same will apply for next Februarys Winter Games.


----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2021)

I watched the archery competition yesterday morning, only because that’s what was on the tv while my truck’s oil was being changed.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 1, 2021)

The Olympics are being broadcasted on 3 different channels on our TV....various sports.  I've flipped through them a few times, but find nothing that holds my interest for more than a few minutes.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 2, 2021)

Watched the ladies weightlifting-the super heavyweight class.  The ladies were stout, way stout .
There was a lady lifting weights that used to be a man-not sure that's fair?
He/she was eliminated, just wasn't strong enough

The winner lifted a bit over 304 pounds.
There are a lot of farmers that could hire her to chunk hay bales

Previous post are not overly pleased with Olympics-most of us aren't.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 3, 2021)

What is this: Lady boxers beating the hell out of each other.
What is this: Skateboarding?
What is this: Water Polo?
What is this:  Russia banned for drugging, BUT, 'You'll come on over and compete as individuals (ROC)."


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2021)

I feel bad not watching but I just can't sit still and watch TV, I have to be moving to deal with the pains.

I did watch the Winter Olympics a couple years ago, a local girl (Maddie Mastro)was competing in the snowboard competitions.  She didn't medal, but several Socal competitors did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2021)

I was never a watcher of the Olympics, what I gather from the news reports has always been enough for me.  I'm not a sports fan in general, neither is my husband.  He only is interested in NFL football, and sometimes during the SuperBowl, I may drop in and watch a bit with him on the TV, but that's about it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 3, 2021)

Bits and pieces of real sports, not water volley ball or badminton.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 5, 2021)

The Greeks were the first folks to hold contest which they choose to call Olympics.
The contestants were naked and males only.

Today, each Olympiad finds the contestants with fewer and fewer clothes;
Butt Cheeks, Butt Cheeks-everywhere!
Not unpleasing, rather sensory overload.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

I have no idea what the ratings are here in Australia, as for me I watched the R7's surfing swimming and diving events.


----------



## Madwurth (Aug 11, 2021)

I haven't been too interested in the Olympics this year either. I'm not even sure why really. Maybe it's the lack of fans in the stands. It definitely takes away from the excitement to some degree.


----------

